# Pinnacles Campground (central California)



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I just noticed that Pinnacles Campground, formerly a private campground, has been taken over by the NPS, and is now part of Pinnacles National Monument. I wonder what effect this will have, positive or negative, on the campground. This area is very scenic and relatively remote, and worth the visit if you are in that neighborhood and you enjoy getting off the beaten path. It is a great place to camp, albeit a little rustic. Unfortunately, none of the sites are full hook-up (but do have electric, with centrally located water bibs). Maybe the NPS will add a few full hook-up sites.
Also, in the summer months, watch out for the wild pigs, and the zillions of bees.
Click Here for a link to their website

Bob


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

We don't live that far from there and it is a place my wife and I want to go, thanks for the link Bob.

Rob


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

And4togo said:


> We don't live that far from there and it is a place my wife and I want to go, thanks for the link Bob.
> 
> Rob
> [snapback]99290[/snapback]​


I've only camped there once, but visited the Monument a couple of times. It is a nice place if you want to get away from the crowd. Like I said, it is a little rustic; pads aren't paved, and the back area of the campground may be difficult to get to with a larger trailer. The "RV" sites are easily accessible, but out at the front of the campground, and not near as private. We had a pop-up at the time, so it was not an issue; we camped in the back area.
Since you live in the Bay Area, you already know this; in the summer months be prepared for any kind of weather. It is still close enough to the ocean to get a sea breeze, making it cool....or get some Diablo winds and be a 110 degree bake oven.

Bob


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

maybe a possible location for a NOR-CAL rally








just a thought

darrel


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Yes, I see on their website that you can reserve an entire loop, for groups.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice park, Bob!

If you guys were to hold a Nor-Cal rallye there, I bet you might attract a few PNW Outbackers as well!










Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

It sits on top of the most active section of the San Andreas fault. Quakes are quite common there. So chock those Outbacks good.









Bob


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

Scrib said:


> Yes, I see on their website that you can reserve an entire loop, for groups.
> [snapback]99310[/snapback]​


we're in, lets get this going

darrel


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Is there a trout stream nearby?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Looks like a rather large campsite, but the spaces are situated in a grouping that makes it feel more like youâ€™re not with a lot of people.


----------

